
The White House’s ‘Tech Bias’ Reporting Form Is a Masterpiece of Trumpism - charlesism
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/05/the-tech-bias-reporting-form-is-a-perfect-example-of-trump.html
======
microwavecamera
It's not even a government site. It's a survey hosted by typeform.com with 3rd
party analytics tracking scripts on the page and no opt out or disclosure. Is
this actually government funded and meeting federal regulations? And if it is
privately funded, how can they claim it's officially operating under the
authority of a government institution? This seems like a data mining scheme.

Link to "Tech Bias Story Sharing Tool":
[https://whitehouse.typeform.com/to/Jti9QH](https://whitehouse.typeform.com/to/Jti9QH)

